# What train items did you get for Christmas?



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Just wondering what people got for Christmas, train wize. I got a USA Christmas Piggy back car and the log cabin kit that was in the last issue of GR-it is really neat!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought myself a trip to Denver and Golden, CO. Just my son and I. Went to the Colorado Railroad Museum Saturday, Got a personal tour of the roundhouse there and I was able to get up-close and personal with engine #346. Also a walk-thru of the J&S Chili Line car #284. Also walked through the private car of the four presidents of the CB&Q. It was a special day. Then on Monday, we went to Caboose Hobbies in Denver, to do some shopping. Bought quite a few narrow-gauge books that I have never seen before. It's a good thing we don't live closer. I'd be in there all the time! Was a great trip.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the Hallmark 2008 "Lionel" replica Christmas tree ornaments of the New York Central Diesel (ugh! gotta go 'splain things to my son again!), the passenger car and the Observation car. 

The eldest son always gets me the yearly release of these ornaments. Most are about "N" scale, some are like "Z" scale and one is closer to "HO" (have to be a pretty big branch on a tree to hold THAT as an ornament!) 

Oh dear! I just went to see what all I have... Most were in the dining room in a wall mounted display cabinet along with some Z, N and HO models and many plastic toys, and cast pewter replicas. I took ONE grocery sack to collect the boxes (Yes, I saved all the boxes but they were scattered in cabinets hither and yon) and then I decided to gather the scattering of ornaments into one place, too... had to go get another sack for the boxes and one for the loose ornaments! And some of the boxes still contain ornaments (I would sometimes get duplicates because of other gifts or when I'd get antsy and purchased some of them myself). There are still severala ornaments on the fireplace mantel and in the china cabinet. So far I'm guessing I have about 50 individual ornaments (steam engines and tenders counted separately), but I am not sure I have found them all yet.

I gotta go make a spread sheet of them to keep track of what I have. Some are "tin plate", some are cast metal, some are plastic, one is blown glass. There are 2 models of the Electric GG-1, 8 or 9 Diesels (F7, E9, etc.), and many steam locos (Hudsons, Americans, etc.) with tenders, several passenger cars (streamliners, heavy and lightweights, both modern [well??, 1950's anyway] and clerestory roof), and freight cars (boxcars, tankers, etc.) I also found two of the "Prentation" sets of Gold plated J-1E Hudson locos.

WOW! I didn't know there had been that many Christmasses since I started collecting anything that looked like a train.

I will attempt to clear off the mantel to see if there is enough room to put them all... if so, I'll post a photo sometime.




Hope this holyday finds you grinning from ear to ear,
and that the grin extends throughout the whole new year.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got a box of 20 FT curves ( 16 pieces) from myself. 

The other has a little story

My sister was going shopping with a mutual friend. She had a flat tire. I went over ther with my GMC Envoy which has a tire inflator built in. Part of the Auto leveling system. She said she wished she had a way to inflate the tire if I am not around.

Our friend who's husban works at Home Depot saw a deal. There was a compressor on sale that came with two nail guns.

My sister got the compressor and I got to Husky nail guns. One does 1/2 to 1 inch brads. The other does 1.25 brads.

Now I have tools to start buildings for the NEW RIVER & WESTERN RR.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife got me a Bachmann's hand car and trailer from the LHS (Roy's Trains):










I was suprised at how smoothly it is running on the indoor (around the tree and living room) track. The car is powered and pulls the unpowered trailer so only the car's wheels are picking up track power. The trailer comes with a big handful of tools. A new painting project! Yea!










The trailer has a number of holes to accept the posts on most of the tools. Some don't line up however so some bashing is probably in order.

Best,
TJ


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Um. A little teddy bear in a _Coke_ shirt.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife really got me this time, a Craftsman table saw, was not expecting that, now I can cut just about anything









now my present to myself just might be a CN Dash-9









tom h


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the wife got me a USAT stack pack car and Santa brought me a new 2 bay AC coal hopper. Plus my wife has been collecting the Hallmark trains for years and has a special Christmas tree on the dinning room table with all the Hallmark trains hanging from the limbs. Very impressive tree. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, with the wife and I both out of work the pickens were slim today. I got the Halmark Lionel Stocking holder? Way too heavy to hang on the tree but I don't think I'd want to hang a stocking from it either. It's a 2-8-2 painted green like the Southern Cresent. Also got the Holiday Lionel Railroad set. It's also green like the Southern Cresent. Close to Z scale. Then I got a 63 Halmark Corvette ornament and a 65 American Greetings Corvette in Blue. The kids got be a 1/24 C6R Corvette and two 1/64 Corvettes. Another C6R and a ZO6. Also got a $50.00 goft card from Lowes. But the best part was having my mother, my son, daughter and here boy friend over last night to celebrate Christmas.


----------



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

My wife got me one of the Newquida Chinese LGB 2-6-2T knock offs thru Amazon.com. Looks like good bashing fodder. Actualy I plan to ditch the RC and sound, then put a adjustable speed control between the battery and the motor. My front yard layout is the German theme one and it just goes round and round whilst I sip my favorite beer. So once its set to a nice slow speed pulling my 3 LGB coaches, I will be happy. I am charging the battery now. Atleast I can go play when the track is dirty or cold out. Merry Christmas. Mike


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't get anything trainwise for Christmas. I didn't ask for aynthing either, I'm good for the time being. I did get a really cool audio system that allows me to record 12" vinyl (records.. remember them?) to CD format and burn them to CD-r. Very cool for me seeing as how I have a huge vinyl collection that I need to transfer to digital media... Yeah! 

I got some good DVDs as well, and a very nice biography of B.B. King, a 4 CD anthology of Johnny Cash's career, and 4 CD set entitled "100 years of Jazz Guitar". All in all, Very nice day


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 
I've been burning my vinyl to cd for quite awhile Now have the Sony dual cd unit that sits in my stereo system. I've put 45's, 78's, 33's, RtoR and cassette and radiio & tv broadcasts on cd. Fun!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo Doodlebug and free coach, and USAT streamliner coach to add to the fleet. 

Having fun. 

Merry Christmas all, 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And who said Jerry was cheap.







Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just the Aristo-Craft "How Model Trains are Made".    

Other items will be forthcoming in the New Year.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know if you can call it train related but my kids went together and gave me a 22 inch wide screen monitor so I can easily read mylargescale forums and look at the picture.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

LGB Sumpter Valley Mallet with Airwire, P5 installed....Wow


----------



## monsterhunter (May 25, 2008)

I got a used lgb track cleaning loco off of craigslist.  I've only used it a few times, but I can already see how valuable this thing is going to be.  It really works great.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A 1/24 '53 Bel-Air and Lemax mailboxes-- except both were a gift from me to me


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

I got a new Aristocraft rail bus motor block. Now I can finish up my Atlantic 4-4-2 that I started last winter. look for updates soon in the model makers forum. 
Joel


----------



## darkdaniel100 (Dec 26, 2008)

I got my bachmann 2-6-6-2T locomotive, Its great! Very smooth runner! amazing detail too!


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Aristocraft B & M GP40. QSI and G Wire. 

nate


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I got a Eaglewing water tower for my town on the layout, they sure are nice 
and weight enough so don't have to worry about being blowed down by 
the wind. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

USA trains NW2...

Plus lots of little scenery detail parts and people for my indoor layout...

Philip


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

My lovely wife gave me that Keystone brand Circus train.

I purchased myself 2 Aristo tankcars, 1 LGB Mogul that I made into my Christmas train, 2 LGB Christmas pasenger cars to go with my LGB Mogul, and a shorty Christmas car to go with one of the LGB small locos' I purchased at the show in Illinois, that I made into another Christmas train.

And do you all remember that LGB pub sign...well I should have bought it when it first came out as I paid a premium price for it on the bay.

All my train stuff, EXCEPT for the Keystone Circus train was bought on Ebay!

If anyone is looking for the same Keystone Circus train..DON'T BUY IT ON EBAY, go to the web site as it is $169 with free shipping.

What kills me is that some of the store sellers on Ebay ask a rediculous price for their wares, and the poor unsuspecting sufers are caught in their web!

I wonder what they are going to do with all their overpriced wares...that they could have made money on by being less greedy!

This is the web site to buy the Circus train at with free shipping at $169.

www.razordogdeals.com

Bubba


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

My wife got me a kit of a Russel snow plow from North East Narrow guage. Should be a fun project to keep me occupied until next Spring!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I told my kids I wanted a couple of books: "Birth of California Narrow Gauge" about the Carter Bros and the economic impact of NG in CA, plus "Iron Horses", a large size photo book with some clear b&w photos of old locos and not-so-clear color pics. It has a pic of a 4-2-2 which apparently was a 4-2-4 buit looks as if it should have been a 4-4-0.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

SCRY #6, a Bachmann 2-6-6-2 (from me) ... somewhere on the brown truck. 
Accucraft/AMS Coaches (or, at least the green light and cash to get them when the undec green becomes available!) 
Lionel Hallmark Ornaments (I think I'm seeing a pattern here...) 
Tools and shop supplies.... 

My wife is the BEST! 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Just some coal.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Bachmann Davenport, Handcar and a Badger 100G medium 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips10/davenport_tips.html


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys,

The better half done good this year, I received a drop bottom gondola kit [P. Dippel kit] and six weeks ago we where at an auction and I was winning bider on an older Grisley combo lathe/ mill machine. this was brand new, sat in a factory in Allentown for 19 years in the org shipping crate.The auction house took it out of the crate to seel it. Included was an enco brand new 4 jaw chuck. Total cost for machine and chuck $ 160.00 bucks. Gerry told me at the time I was bidding that this would be part of my Christmas present from her.

I also bought a 4 inch rotary table to go with it, all in all a great Christmas. 

Chuck


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*We had a bridge to be built out of scrap sq tubing by one of our group train guys. Be darn... it showed up Xmas day. It going in at Hillsdalle wye over Ouch creek. Its 8 &1/2 foot long on one frame. Very nice work. Sure is heavy....*








* Now have to get the wiring in for over head lights and walk ways boards put in.*










http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/noelw/Hillsdale Bridge/Hillsdale bridge2.jpg

*Another angle of the bridge setting on the set up area.. *

/1stclass/noelw/Hillsdale Bridge/Hillsdale bridge2.jpg 

*This is where it nice to have a Train group of guys that trade off our skill to each other. Thats why I spend a lot of time making animation for there stuff and elect. project that we get in very deep in to.. If it out there we will build it somehow.*


*Jerry.........Did you get any photos taken of your Xmas pig car and Log cab. kit??**. 
*



* Ours was a Very nice Xmas day.*








http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/noelw/Hillsdale Bridge/Hillsdale bridge2.jpg


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Jerry I got no choo choos except for the ones I bought myself. Santa said he brought me more than enough choo choos in my first childhood, so he brought me thermals so I can be a warm engineer while MUing my locos at work









-Will


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Friend Wife, Son on Christmas day helped me clear/repair more of the room the layout is going into. I plan to start building the first 'module' (it isn't a modular layout, will just be built in sections) right after the first of the year. Almost 2 yrs from when I discovered LS. Go me.









Les

I also bought me to me a back issue of NG&SLG, and promptly, same day, mislaid it w/o ever getting it out of the wrapper.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

My "Reason For Life" got me an Aristo Craft rail bender and her mother and step father got me a GR subscription. And she had told me I hadn't been that good this year too.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

From my wife and daughters: DVD "Johnny Cash, Ridin' the Rails," DVD "War Trains," and a mouse pad with a color image of my favorite train - the Reading Crusader. From my longtime pen pal in Fleet, Hampshire, England: the book Locomotives from the National Collection. 

I prefer to purchase my own track, rolling stock, and motive power. Less out of place items that way. Even so, my collection is still fairly eclectic!

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

The wife bought me an undecorated but DCC w/sound equipped Bachmann 3 truck Shay. 

I set up a big loopp of track in the living room and foyer. But now that Christmas is over she wants me to enlarge the loop to cover more of the downstairs. We have 2800 sq. ft downstairs so maybe a reall big loop of track, multi-room is in order. I have mixed LGB brass and the cheap Bachmann hollow track that I received in several Big Hauler train sets.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh I forgot, I also received a nice neck tie, dark blue with small (~1/4" high) cross bucks embroidered across the tie. What could be better than that?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I got two things train related this year 

I got _both_ didly *and* squat!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 12/26/2008 8:47 AM
I told my kids I wanted a couple of books: "Birth of California Narrow Gauge" about the Carter Bros and the economic impact of NG in CA, 





You have good kids. I got that for my birthday (from myself). One of the most comprehensive RR books ever written.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Dad always told me I was getting a bundle of switches. Never did.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Santa was good to me. Stashed under the tree were a Bmn Railtruck, Aristo 4-car DRGW Heavyweight set, and a pair of heavyweight coaches.

If they had been available, there would have been a pair of AML GP60M Warbonnets.

JimC.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, This was the first Christmas in over 25 years that I didn't get a toy train. But a special item arrived today. (from myself) The December 1972 issue of LGB's "Betribsanleitung" arrived from a German seller. This issue is one of over 24 and should complete my collection of early operating manuals. So life is good! 
I'm still looking for some of the later editions. If anyone has some #0024's laying round, check with me! 

Jack


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I received an AMS D&RGW flat car.

Had it on the track in no time.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the Aristo How "Trains are Made DVD". I really enjoyed it...and that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Jill got me a Small airbrush compressor, I have no more excuses now not to weather rolling stock. It works a treat too.








Rod


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, some of you made out like bandits!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

So your telling us Jerry all you got was a lump of coal? you bad boy. Later RJD


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

I received one of the Lehman toy train diesel lokes and a Lehmann Porter from my folks. I believe the diesel will be easy to convert to 7/8" (famous last words) and who knows what I'll do with the Porter, some form of bash for certain. Don


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I was blessed this year. The CFO allowed me to order four new pieces of equipment. I'm very pleased with what was purchased.

2 Aristo GP40's
1 USA Speeder
1 Bachmann Rail Truck

I'm happy!


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Henson on 12/25/2008 9:28 PM
Don't know if you can call it train related but my kids went together and gave me a 22 inch wide screen monitor so I can easily read mylargescale forums and look at the picture.


Yep...we are getting older Henson! Hope they got it at Sam's! lol I'll need one bigger than that if my eyes keep
shrinking!


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

*Greetings all,

I got probably the best gift in a while, from my ex wife non the less. She gave me a electronic picture frame loaded with 2,500 pictures of our kids. WOW this was the best gift ever. We have three beautiful children ages 3-1/2 to 7 and no fault but my own I decided that the grass was greener on the other side and divorced her. I have to say it was a big mistake. But, life goes on and on and on down the track. Sorry could not resist that one. Parents gave me a gift certificate for the local Harley Davidson dealer and very quickly ordered a Badlander seat for my 08' Cross Bones. 

I do plan on ordering a AMS D&RGW wheel and tie car eventually one of these days. 

I have a question for those reading this. Is there any other biker guys out there that play with trains????????? I can't be the only one......


Glen *


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Santa brought me a couple of USA CSX Gp-30's...and an aristo farm house...I was a good boy this year " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" />


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

My wife bought me a Aristo BNSF Dash 9 and my children gave me money to pay for my 4 car set of Aristo 2-bay coal hoppers in the Illinois Central road name.


----------

